# Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?



## MagicBerlin (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

meine Bruder hat keinen Fischereischein, möchte aber gerne in Brandenburg angeln. Nun nicht nur mit Pose und Teig / Maden /Wurm, sondern mit einem Carolina / Texas Rig, oder Drop shot, oder Wacky Methode. 
Nach den Merkmalen einer Friedfischhandangel:

Eine Friedfischangel besteht aus einer Rute mit oder ohne Rolle und einem einschenkligen Haken,
der mit pflanzlichen oder tierischen Ködern oder Nachbildungen bestückt sind.
Köder wie Teig, Getreide, Wurm und Maden sind charakteristische Merkmale einer Friedfischangel.
Nicht erlaubt ist die Verwendung von:
Köderfischen, anderen Wirbeltierködern, Zehnfußkrebsen oder teilen von allen diesen Ködern oder
deren künstlerischer Nachbildung (Blinker, Spinner, Twister) Diese Köder sind Merkmale einer
Raubfischangel mehreren Haken oder Mehrfachhaken.
....

Dürfte es doch keine Probleme geben, solange er bei einem einschenkligen Haken und bei der Nachbildung eines Wurmes als Köder bleibt, oder ;+;+

Grüße aus Berlin, Andreas


----------



## Katteker (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

DS, T-Rig und C-Rig sind zum Fang von Raubfischen entwickelt worden. Das ist doch auch euer Ziel! (Unterstelle ich)

Die Ausrede "ist ein Wurmimitat und damit für Friedfisch" ist lächerlich.

Wo sind die Merkmale für Friedfisch/Raubfischangel angegeben? Online einsehbar?


----------



## Alpinestars (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Ein Twister kann aber auch ein Gummiwurm sein.
Steht da richtig das Twister verboten sind


----------



## siloaffe (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Hey|wavey:
*
Drop shot ist Spinnfischen**!!!!!!*

Auf was will dein Bruder denn mit carolinarig usw. angeln??? 

LG Markus


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Wenn man es genau nimmt sind das ganz normale (und alte) Grundmontagen, bis auf das T-Rig.

Das C-Rig ist nix anderes als ein laufblei, durch eine Perle vor dem Vorfach gestoppt, auch wenn das Blei eine besondere Form hat.


Die DS Montage eine Grundmontage mit festem Blei am Ende und einem Haken am Seitenarm(kurze Mundschnur).
Fest eingebunden aber aus meiner Sicht zum Raubfischfang entwickelt.

Im Prinzip macht der Köder den Unterschied.

Aaaaber wenn die Montage aktiv geführt wird ist es Spinnfischen und kein Ansitz obwohl es auch aktive Friedfischtechniken gibt. Mir fällt da die Angelei mit dem Hobo ein.


----------



## Alpinestars (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Ich würde es nicht unbedingt darauf anlegen, weil drop shot angeln ist in meinen Augen raubfisch angeln


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Alpinestars schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht unbedingt darauf anlegen, weil drop shot angeln ist in meinen Augen raubfisch angeln




Kann man so nicht sagen.

Mach da mal einen kleinen Haken und eine Brotflocke dran.:m


----------



## MagicBerlin (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

@ Katteker:
Die Richtlinien habe ich eben aus dem NTERNET von einem Verein runtergeladen. 
Über die Ernsthaftigkeit mancher Gesetze und Verordnungen möchte ich mich lieber nicht auslassen... 
@ Alpinestars : es steht aber auch dort, das eine Nachbildung von einem Wurm zugelassen ist...
@ Siloaffe : wo fängt biiteschön SPINNfischen an? Auch wenn ich innerhalb von 5 Minuten die Pose einwerfe und anschliessend gleich wieder raushole? ))

Grüße,


----------



## Katteker (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



MagicBerlin schrieb:


> @ Katteker:
> Die Richtlinien habe ich eben aus dem NTERNET von einem Verein runtergeladen.



Hast du mal den Link für mich?


----------



## MagicBerlin (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Ich glaube eher, da der Unterschied beim Haken anfängt und ob mit Nachbildungen von Wirbeltieren + Krebsen als Köder gefischt wird.

mein Bruder will nur etwas "aktiver" angeln und nicht nur auf die Pose starren )


----------



## MagicBerlin (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Hast du mal den Link für mich?



http://www.angelverein-lipten.de/downloads/friedfischangeln_ohne_fischereischein.pdf


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Solange er ein deutige Friedfischköder benutzt, sollte es kein Problem sein.
Z.B.: Gulp Würmer, Maden, Mais u.ä.


Hängt er aber Köder dran, die eindeutig oder überwiegend zum Raubfischfang eingesetzt werden, sieht es anders aus.
Z.B.: Twister, Creature Baits o.ä.


----------



## Katteker (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Solange er ein deutige Friedfischköder benutzt, sollte es kein Problem sein.
> Z.B.: Gulp Würmer, Maden, Mais u.ä.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Grenzen sind nun ja aber leider oft fließend. Eine ähnliche Diskussion hatten wir schonmal zu Dropshot mit echten Würmern in der Raubfischschonzeit... Ist das nu Friedfischangeln oder doch Raubfischangeln (klares Zeil war damals der Raubfisch, Friedfisch war offen als Ausrede angegeben)?

Für mich sehr dünnes Eis das ganze.


----------



## Katteker (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



MagicBerlin schrieb:


> http://www.angelverein-lipten.de/downloads/friedfischangeln_ohne_fischereischein.pdf



Danke.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Die Grenzen sind nun ja aber leider oft fließend. Eine ähnliche Diskussion hatten wir schonmal zu Dropshot mit echten Würmern in der Raubfischschonzeit... Ist das nu Friedfischangeln oder doch Raubfischangeln (klares Zeil war damals der Raubfisch, Friedfisch war offen als Ausrede angegeben)?
> 
> Für mich sehr dünnes Eis das ganze.




Ich weiß was du meinst aber die Gedanken dahinter sind ja nicht Bestandteil der Frage.
Um zu wissen was richtig und falsch ist bzw. was sich gehört und was nicht, braucht man eh keine Vorschriften.|wavey:

Wenn er einfach nur Friedfische angeln will und das möglichst aktiv, hat er so die Möglichkeit.


----------



## Hardyfan (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Hast du mal den Link für mich?


 
Die vom TE oben benutzte Formulierung "Merkmale einer Friedfischange" findet sich bei vielen Vereinen auf der Homepage.
Es gibt aber auch eine offizielle Version, vom brandburgischen LELF, die gleich lautet.

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...fbO6XF&sig=AHIEtbRAfi31ahihnqIN0jPsuX8WjOPtjw

Der § 17 Abs. 4 Nr. 4 des brandenburgischen Fischereigesetzes stellt offensichtlich auf die Ausstattung der Angel und nicht auf die Absicht ab.

http://www.bravors.brandenburg.de/sixcms/detail.php?gsid=land_bb_bravors_01.c.43234.de#17

Danach wäre eine Dropshot-Montage mit einem Haken und einem künstlichen Wurm eine Friedfischangel.

Das widerspricht zwar der Intention des Gesetzes, aber dann soll der Landesgesetzgeber bzw. nachgeordnete Behörden den Willen des Gesetzes auch klar und zweifelsfrei formulieren.


----------



## siloaffe (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

genau wegen sowas haben wir in deutschland so viele gesetze! 
weil jeder 2. meint alles bei nicht 100prozentiger klarheit bis an limmit aus reizen zu müssen.... dem wird ein gesetz endendgegen gesetzt welches wiederum bis ans limmit und drüber hinahinaus ausgereizt wirt und genau so gibt es immer mehr gesetze.....          

lg markus


----------



## Katteker (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> genau wegen sowas haben wir in deutschland so viele gesetze!
> weil jeder 2. meint alles bei nicht 100prozentiger klarheit bis an limmit aus reizen zu müssen.... dem wird ein gesetz endendgegen gesetzt welches wiederum bis ans limmit und drüber hinahinaus ausgereizt wirt und genau so gibt es immer mehr gesetze.....
> 
> lg markus



Dem schließe ich mich übrigens an.


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

@siloaffe Leider ja. So liest man eben nur jene Passagen,welche eben dieser eigenen Ansicht dienen. Zitat aus der LAVB Gewässerordnung: 3.2.1. Friedfischangel Die Friedfischangel dient dem Fang von Fischen, die sich überwiegend von Kleintieren ernähren (Friedfische). Zumindest sollten wir sie zur Spinnangel zählen.Machen ja auch die meisten. Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hardyfan (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> genau wegen sowas haben wir in deutschland so viele gesetze!
> weil jeder 2. meint alles bei nicht 100prozentiger klarheit bis an limmit aus reizen zu müssen.... dem wird ein gesetz endendgegen gesetzt welches wiederum bis ans limmit und drüber hinahinaus ausgereizt wirt und genau so gibt es immer mehr gesetze.....


 
Wenn jemand eine Gesetzeslücke zu seinem Vorteil ausnutzt, ist das jedenfalls nicht rechtswidrig.
Und ich möchte Dich mal sehen, wenn Du aufgrund einer Gesetzeslücke Steuern sparen könntest.

Wenn jemand aus entfernten Ländern - wie früher - in die BRD kam, "ich Asyl" hauchen konnte und dann eröffnete sich aus seiner Sicht ein Schlaraffenland (Wohnung, Kleidung, Sozialhilfe) dann darf ich nicht auf die sauer sein, die das ausnutzen. Dann muss ich auf die böse sein, die ihm das ermöglichen.

Alter Grundsatz: Der Mensch muss klar sagen, was er will oder auch nicht will. 
Der Gesetzgeber aber auch.


----------



## Dunraven (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Lass Deinen Brude reinen Tauwurm nehmen und alles ist ok. Dann hat er sicher eine Friedfischangel. Aber die Wurmnachbildung ist gemäß dem Link von Hardyfan natürlich auch erlaubt. Ich sehe da auch keine Probleme weil die Methoden als Raubfischmethoden gelten, denn nur weil die Firmen die alten Friedfisch- und Aalmethoden jetzt als super moderne Raubfischmethoden vermarkten werden sie damit doch zu nichts anderem als Früher. Ansonsten ist Feedern auch Raubfischangeln, denn auch da hat man ein Gewicht am Seitenarm und den Haken drüber oder man hat das Gewicht auf der Hauptschnur und spielt mit der Rute um zum Biss zu reißen, die Schnur zu strecken, den Köder in die Futterspur zu ziehen, ect.


----------



## Alex.k (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Bei uns im Verein galt das auch als Spinnfischen!


----------



## siloaffe (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Wenn jemand eine Gesetzeslücke zu seinem Vorteil ausnutzt, ist das jedenfalls nicht rechtswidrig.
> Und ich möchte Dich mal sehen, wenn Du aufgrund einer Gesetzeslücke Steuern sparen könntest.
> 
> Wenn jemand aus entfernten Ländern - wie früher - in die BRD kam, "ich Asyl" hauchen konnte und dann eröffnete sich aus seiner Sicht ein Schlaraffenland (Wohnung, Kleidung, Sozialhilfe) dann darf ich nicht auf die sauer sein, die das ausnutzen. Dann muss ich auf die böse sein, die ihm das ermöglichen.
> ...




Jetzt werden wieder Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen....|uhoh: 

Das ist mittlerweile die Deutsche Mentalität 
"wenn der das und das macht darf ich aber auch jenes und welches machen"#q
Wie im Kindergarten!!!!!!#d#d#d

Auf der einen Seite wird verlangt das Gesetze vereinfacht werden und für mehr Eienverantwortung geworben. 
Aber auf der anderen Seite heists dann das muss klarer formuliert werden.

Das steht meiner Meinund nach im direkten Wiederspruch und ist komplet *Sinnfrei*!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Nochmal an den Te: 
WAS WILL DEIN BRUDER DAMIT FANGEN????? |kopfkrat*

Gerade C/T-Rig können mMn nicht als Friedfischangelei ausgelegt werden da durch das klicken und klacken diese verschreckt werden|uhoh: 

Beim normalen DS sieht das natürlich andeers aus. Das ist ja nichts anderes als ne PaternosterMontage welche langsam eingekurbelt wird. 

Worauf aber überwiegend Barsche abgehen (Barsch=Raubfisch) also wieder das selbe.....#q

Wenn er einfach nur aktiver angeln will kann ich ihm das Feedern empfehlen!!!!!!!!! 

Richtig gemacht ist das sehr aktiv und mit 2Ruten kommt man sogar ins schwitzen:m 

LG Markus#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Der § 17 Abs. 4 Nr. 4 des brandenburgischen Fischereigesetzes stellt offensichtlich auf die Ausstattung der Angel und nicht auf die Absicht ab.
> 
> 
> Danach wäre eine Dropshot-Montage mit einem Haken und einem künstlichen Wurm eine Friedfischangel.
> ...



Und Nein, es widerspricht ausdrücklich nicht der Intention des Gesetzes. Man ist sich dort der Sache durchaus bewusst und toleriert das.
Raubfische, die an die Friedfischangel gehen, dürfen auch entnommen werden. 

Offenbar einer der seltenen Fälle, wo ein Gesetz mit Toleranz, Augenmaß und gesundem Menschenverstand erlassen wurde. 

Aber Achtung, auf der Erlaubniskarte können u.U. einschränkende Regeln stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



> Offenbar einer der seltenen Fälle, wo ein Gesetz mit Toleranz, Augenmaß *und gesundem Menschenverstand *erlassen wurde.


Auch das solls geben und ist beispielhaft für alle anderen Bundesländer..

Und noch mehr klasse finde ich es, dass ein Gesetzgeber zuerst mal mehr an den Schutz der Angler als an den Schutz der Fische denkt. Auch beispielhaft.....


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

moin Jungs ...

Erstmal hatten wa dat Thema schon einmal, da drückte ich mich damals ans Telefon und hatte wichtige Informationen vom Amt hier irgendwo  gepostet. Fragt mich bitte nich mehr wo das war. 

Mal ne Frage an den TE:

Dein Bruder will also viel viel lieber aktiv Fischen da Ihm die Posenglotzerei nich liegt. Das kann ich verstehen, sehr gut sogar. Was ich allerdings nicht verstehen kann, ist die Sache das man sich Gesetzeslücken sucht, in Kauf nimmt sich am Wasser um Kopf und Kragen reden zu müssen, obwohl es doch so einfach ist ... Grad in Brandenburg ... Fischereischeine ohne Kurspflicht, nur 25€ Prüfungsgebühr und schon kann man jede Art der Fischerei (welche erlaubt) nutzen. Wo liegt also das Problem?

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Andal (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Worans liegt?

Vielleicht...

1. An der eigenen Faulheit,

oder...

2. Am "Ich will... aber nichts dafür leisten!"

Wenn ich diese mit aller Gewalt Lückensucherei schon lese, dann überkommt mich der Würfelhusten. Aber wehe man sieht solche Leute auch nur schief von der Seite an, dann brüllen sie nach Gesetz und Staatsanwalt!


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Nochmal, es ist keine Gesetzeslücke sondern vom Gesetzgeber so gewollt.

Die Unterscheidung Friedfischangel und Raubfischangel bezieht sich ausschließlich auf Köder und Montage, nicht auf die zum Fang erlaubten Fische. 
Man darf mit der "Friedfischangel" jeden x-beliebigen Fisch fangen, nur darf kein ganz spezieller Raubfischköder (Köfi, Blinker, Wobbler) benutzt werden.

Mit Drop shot und Wurm z.B. Barsche zocken ist legitim.


----------



## siloaffe (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Ok! 

Da es vom Gesetzgeber scheinbar so gewollt ist|bigeyes: 

Petri Heil und Krumme Ruten an dich und deinen Bruder:m

LG Markus|wavey:


----------



## Franky (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Manchmal ist es einfacher, als man manchmal denken mag...  Die Interpretation des Gesetzestextes ist recht simpel und wurde auch mir auf Nachfrage für einen Nachbarn so erläutert, wie Ralf es widergibt... :h


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mit Drop shot und Wurm z.B. Barsche zocken ist legitim.




Nein, das stimmt so nicht und ist auch nicht vom Gesetzgeber so gewollt. Das wäre ganz klar: Raubfischangeln und dafür brauchst Du einfach mal den Fischereischein. 
Das gezielte Raubfischjagen auch mit DS/Wurm ist in Brandenburg mit der Friedfischkarte "verboten". Der zufällige Fang eines Raubfisches auf z.b. Wurm/Grundmontage, Wurm/Pose ect. ist nicht auszuschließen und dieser Fisch darf dann nach Mindestmaß/Schonzeit entnommen werden. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es gibt diese Gesetzes"unklarheit", so nannte er das damals am Telefon und man kann es nicht verhindern daß diese ausgenutzt wird. Allerdings betonte mein gegenüber damals ausdrücklich: Man solle nicht an den falschen Kontroletti geraten (der eine guckt drüber weg, der andere halt nich. Das Risiko liegt da allein beim Angler. Und es gibt ja noch die Haken zu beachten welche die Friedfischangler in BRB nutzen dürfen und diese sind geregelt. Und wenn die Fischereischein"scheuen" Leute so weiter machen, dann wird noch viel mehr "geregelt" und dann is dat geheule richtig groß...Viel Spass dabei!


Gruß Toxe


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

was ne Frage .... ob das Friedfischangeln ist ... #q

da versucht man mal wieder mit irgendwelchen fadenscheinigen Auslegungen die Tatsache das kein Fischereischein vorhanden ist zu umgehen ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Die Verwirrung ensteht wegen der Begrifflichkeiten. 

Es geht nicht um Friedfischangel*n* oder Raubfischangel*n*, sondern um die Friedfischangel und die Raubfischangel. Also um das zu verwendende Gerät, insbesondere den Köder. *Nicht* um die damit zu fangenden Fische.

Und Wurm gilt nunmal als Friedfischköder.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Hab den alten Thread ausgegraben.
Nach einigem hin und her äußert sich ab posting 82 Lars Dettmann vom Landesfischereiverband dazu. Ab da hört die Spekulation auf.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171982&highlight=Raubfischangel&page=9


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Politisch richtigerweise gewollt war ja die komplette Abschaffung der gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung.

Dass die saudumme Unterscheidung zwischen Fried- und Raubfischen  in Bezug auf Prüfung keinerlei logischen Betrachtung standhält, ist doch eh jedem klar.

Da sich aber Politk und Verbände nicht getraut haben, gleich alles richtig zu machen und die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung komplett abzuschaffen, hat man sich auf das alte "DDR-Modell" mit freiem Friedfischangeln und "Raubfischprüfung" als ersten Schitt geeinigt - auch um Erfahrungen zu sammeln (nach dem Monitoring der Behörde durchweg positiv)..

Da der politische Wille klar ist, den Unfug mit der gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung abzuschaffen, ist es da nur folgerichtig, wenn das Gesetz so weit und frei wie möglich geschrieben und auch ausgelegt wird.

Dass im Ernstfall das Kontrolleure anders sehen und evtl. auch anzeigen, kann jedem Angler in jedem Bundesland passieren.

Und vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man eh in Gottes Hand..

Politischer Wille und Auslegung durch die Behörde ist jedoch klar und eindeutig.

Ein beispielhafter Ansatz für ganz Deutschland - wenn Gesetzgeber, Bürokraten und anglerfeindliche Verbandsfunktionäre mal aufwachen würden...

Davon ab, geile Aussage von Lars Dettman aus Ralles obigem geposteten Link, auch da könnten sich viele weitere Gesetzgeber, Bürokraten und Verbandsfuzzis ein Beispiel nehmen:


> Deshalb bin ich mir sicher, dass dieses Thema innerhalb einer der nächsten Fischereibeiratssitzungen (wenn überhaupt) ein sehr kurzer Tagesordnungspunkt sein dürfte. *Die Fischereiordnung ist nicht dafür gedacht, jede Kleinigkeit zu regeln*. Wer daraus dann Szenarien bastelt, nach denen der mit der Friedfischangel gefangene Zander, Hecht, Brasch oder Wels augenblicklich zur Beweislastumkehr führt und der glückliche Petrijünger nun dem argwöhnischen Fischereiaufseher zu beweisen hätte, dass besagter Raubfisch mit einer Friedfischangel gefangen wurde, hat etwas zuviel Phantasie. *Lasst die Kirche im Dorf, geniesst das Hobby und die Natur*.


----------



## Dunraven (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> was ne Frage .... ob das Friedfischangeln ist ... #q



Stimmt, wo das doch eindeutig und 100% zur erlaubten Friedfischangel zählt, eben weil sich die Ruten über den Köder definieren. 
Das Problem hatte ich auch schon mal andersrum bei uns, da wollte einer wissen wenn er seine Friedfischruten zum Aalangeln mit Wurm bestückt, was sind dann die übriegen 4 Ruten wenn er sie mit Wurm und einem kleinen Stück Fischfetzen beködert? Die Intention war klar, er wollte die doppelte Anzahl Aalruten stellen und hält den Köfi nicht für gut als Aalköder (ganz schön blöd der Typ aber wenn er meint). Meine Antwort war auch klar, mit dem Fischfetzen sind das Raubfischruten, auch wenn der klein ist und der Wurm wohl mehr das Argument zum beißen ist.

Aber schön das es auch da klar geregelt wurde. Bei uns kam das Thema DS mit Wurm in der Schonzeit auch auf einer Sitzung der Fischereiaufseher zur Sprache weil einige Urlauber angefragt hatten (wohl auch teils Forenuser hier). Da wurde dann auch gesagt das die Intention ganz klar ist. Aber es wurde auch gesagt das der Wurm daraus keine Raubfischrute macht, auch wenn es nicht schön ist und er es auch eher anders sieht. 

Bevor er das gesagt hatte merkte man auch die unterschiedlichen Meinungen in der Diskussion, denn die neben mir und auch ich sagten die Sache ist doch eindeutig, das ist Wurm und nicht Kunstköder oder Fisch(fetzen), also erlaubt. Andere sagten sowas sei unmöglich. Am nächsten Tag wurde ich von einem der Kollegen kontrolliert und da kamen wir dann auch noch auf das Thema wieder zurück was am Vortag die Gemüter erregt hatte. Da hatte er dann auch so verstanden das es nicht ok sei und ich sagte das die Aussage war rechtlich ok aber gefühlt nicht ok. Obwohl also geklärt war es da schon wieder falsch verstanden worden. Da ist es doch schön das es hier eine klare Aussage für das BL gibt die sogar schriftlich erfolgt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



> Da ist es doch schön das es hier eine klare Aussage für das BL gibt die sogar schriftlich erfolgt ist.


Ist es nicht wieder einmal kennzeichnend, dass das ein Medium für Angler machen muss, statt dass das ein Verband hinkriegt, der dafür eigentlich zuständig wäre?
Und das selbst bei einem anglerfreundlichen Verband wie dem im Brandenburg?

Ich krieg immer mehr die Krise, wenn ich nur das Wort Verband oder Funktionär höre.............


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Na ja, ich hab das auch immer so verstanden, dass die Finesse-Rigs mit Wurm nich unter das Raubfischangeln fallen, z.B. i.d. Hechtschonzeit, aber man kann sich auch tot denken, fragen, regeln.
Einfach alles mal nich immer so eng sehen wäre toll.
Leider sind 'auf der anderen Seite' unter den Aufsehern auch jede Menge Korinthenkacker vertreten (bevor ihr los brüllt, ich bin selbst Aufseher).
Es ist halt alles ganz schön typisch deutsch!


----------



## sonstwer (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Hallo Leute!

Auch mir hat sich im vorletzten Winter eine ähnliche Frage gestellt.
Wir hier in Berlin haben ja im ein komplettes Spinnfischverbot während der Schonzeit von Hecht und Zander.
Auf meine entsprechende Nachfrage beim Fischereiamt wurde mir dann geantwortet, daß sich das Spinnfischen über *den aktiv geführten* Köder definiert.
Dieses aktive führen ist bei DS auf jeden Fall gegeben.
Auch wenn man die Rute mit DS-Montage nicht per Definition eindeutig der Raubfischangel zuordnen kann, so ist die Tatsache des geführten Köders doch gegeben.
Damit fiele das DS-Angeln unter das Spinnfischen, welches wohl allgemein als Raubfischangeln angesehen wird.

Ich persönlich würde mich definitiv nich auf dieses dünne Eis begeben wollen, einen Kontrolletti oder die WSP mit nem Wurm als Köder ausargumentieren zu wollen. |krach:

Wenns nämlich nicht klappt, ist u. U. ne Menge Kohle weg, die Jobchancen fürs Leben eingeschränkt und (viel schlimmer) ein Fischereischein erst mal in weitere Ferne gerückt. |bigeyes

Aber jeder, wie er meint.
Nur hinterher nicht rumheulen, wenns schief geht. 

In diesem Sinne,
Sicherheit geht für mich vor. :vik:

So long,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Hier gehts ja aber um Brandenburg mit vernünftigen Gesetzgebern und einigermaßen vernünftigen Verbänden und nicht um Berlin..


----------



## bubi10_4 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Hallo beim DAV im land Brandenburg ist bei einer Friedfischangel auch die Hakengröße wichtig, Hier nach zu lesen.

http://www.lav-bdg.de/de/gewässerordnung/

unter 3.2.1

Gruß und Petri bubi10_4


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Nur bei der Verwendung von Fischfetzen/Krebsen als Köder:


> Wird als Köder das Fleisch von Wirbeltieren oder Zehnfußkrebsen verwendet, gilt das Gerät als Friedfischangel, solange der verwendete Haken die Größe 8 der internationalen Skala nicht überschreitet, andernfalls als Raubfischangel


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja aber um Brandenburg mit vernünftigen Gesetzgebern und einigermaßen vernünftigen Verbänden und nicht um Berlin..




Ick hab mal dat Netz durchforstet, bin aber noch nicht fertig mit meiner Suche.
Aber eins will ich euch mal zeigen, der Typ scheint zu wissen von was er redet. 
_*
ZITAT: *_
Da beim DS-Angeln der Köder aktiv geführt wird (ständiges Bewegen), egal mit welchem Köder, handelt es sich um Spinnangeln.
Da die Definition der Spinnangel in den Gewässerordnungen für Berlin und  Brandenburg gleichlautend ist, ist diese Angelmethode für alle Angler  mit einem Friedfischschein verboten.
Für Berlin gilt daher auch, dass das DS-Angeln in der Zeit vom 01.01.  bis einschließlich 30.04. verboten ist, da in dieser Zeit der Einsatz  der Spinnrute untersagt ist. 
_*ZITAT ENDE:*_ Klick hier/Quelle Den ganzen Trööt dort zu lesen lohnt sich wie ich finde.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## MagicBerlin (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ick hab mal dat Netz durchforstet, bin aber noch nicht fertig mit meiner Suche.
> Aber eins will ich euch mal zeigen, der Typ scheint zu wissen von was er redet.
> _*
> ZITAT: *_
> ...



eben :m
dann hätte dir auch der post #17 auffallen müssen:

Es zählt nun nicht unbedingt was der Aufseher "denkt", sondern was im Gesetz steht.


Und in der Definition zur Spinnangel ist von einem WIRBELTIER Köder oder einem Imitat eines WIRBELTIER Köders die Rede. Und dazu zählt der Wurm nun mal nicht #c

und noch was:
aus den Änderungen des Landesanglerverband BRB:
Entscheidendes Kriterium der Fischereischeinbefreiung ist nicht der gefangene Fisch, sondern die Angel*montage*. Ohne Fischereischein darf nur mit einem einschenkligen Haken und Friedfischködern geangelt werden. Die Verwendung von Wirbeltierködern, Krebsen oder künstlichen Ködern ist nicht zulässig. Diese Köder entsprechen dem Kriterium einer Raubfischangel und bleiben somit dem Fischereischeininhaber vorbehalten. Sollte im Ausnahmefall ein klassischer Raubfisch, z. B. ein Hecht, auf einen Friedfischköder beißen, kann dieser unter Beachtung sonstiger Vorschriften – z.. B. Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße - mitgenommen werden.

Da steht Montage, nicht Methode

grüße


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



MagicBerlin schrieb:


> eben :m
> dann hätte dir auch der post #17 auffallen müssen:



Das ist er und da steht...

ZITAT: Ich habe aus dem sächsischen Fischereigesetz die Definitionen für  Friedfisch- und Spinnangeln rausgesucht und siehe da, Verfahren wurde  eingestellt. ZITAT ENDE:

..... Und wie in Berlin und Brandenburg SPINNRUTE eingestuft wird kannst Du in beiden Gesetzen nachlesen MagicBerlin. 

Sein Verfahren wurde eingestellt, er sagt aber leider nicht wieso. Meist wird sowat wegen mangel öffentlichen Interesses eingestellt. Er sagt auch weiterhin:
ZITAT: Ich würde sagen, dass eine DS-Montage mit Wurm eher einer Friedfischangel als einer Raubfischangel entspricht.ZITAT ENDE:

Daraus schließe ich das dieser Satz nicht im Urteil/Einstellungsverfahren so genannte wurde, sonst hätte er wohl .... ICH WEIS geschrieben und nich ICH WÜRDE SAGEN ...


So dann, Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Nochmal:
Für Brandenburg eindeutig und klar das Gesetz:
Montage ist entscheidend, DS ist demnach mit Wurm klar Friedfischangel.

Andere Bundesländer, anderes Spiel.


----------



## Andal (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Es mag sein, dass nicht die Meinung des Aufesehers letztendlich entscheidend ist. Aber es ist im Falle des Falles der Aufseher, der darüber entscheidet, ob er dir den Angeltag vermiest, oder nicht!


----------



## Dunraven (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Danke ToxicToolz das Du mit Deinem Linkt zu dem Thread noch mal klar gestellt hat das DS mit Wurm nun wirklich nicht verboten ist. Zusammen mit den Aussagen von offizieller Seite hier, und den Aussagen in dem von Dir geposteten Thread, ist ja jetzt wohl recht klar zu erkennen das in Brandenburg DS mit Wurm kein Problem ist, aber mit künstlichem Wurm scheinbar doch (denn das gibt der von Dir gepostete Thread ja eindeutig her). 

Also bleibt festzuhalten, DS mit Wurm ist laut offiziellen Aussagen in beiden Threds erlaubt, auch wenn einige das nicht einsehen wollen. Gegen DS mit künstlichem Wurm spricht der andere Thread da dort eben noch eine Definition für Spinnruten erwähnt wird die sich über den künstlichen Köder definiert.

Fazit: DS mit Wurm = eindeutig Friedfischrute weil es der gesetzlichen Beschreibung einer Firedfischrute entspricht und definitiv nicht der einer Spinnrute entspricht. 
DS mit Künstlichem Wurm entspricht den Vorgaben einer Friedfischrute, aber dadurch das es ein küstlicher Köder ist fällt es auch unter der Definition einer Spinnrute, genau wie eine Feederute mit Kunstmais, künstlichen Maden, ect. die man ja auch alle paar Minuten mal bewegt um den Fisch zu reizen, genau wie beim Drop Shot fischen. 

Von daher wäre es von der Definition Friedfischrute her eine Spinnrute, von der Definitions einer Spinnrute her aber auch eije Spinnrute. Bliebt die frage ist mit dem Schein jetzt nur das angeln mit einer Friedfischrute erlaubt, denn dann darf man auch DS mit künstlichem Wurm machen weil es ja eine ist, oder verbietet der Schein gleichzeitig explizit das Fischen mit der Spinnrute, denn dann ist es damit halt verboten. ;-)
Aber wie auch immer mit Tauwurm am DS ist ja laut allen bisherigen Belegen von Belang (der Alter Däne hat ja zugegeben das er selber nur wild interpretiert und sich nicht an den Gesetzestext hält sondern an Aussagen von anderen die interpretieren) eindeutig so oder so erlaubt, und das ist doch schon mal gut zu wissen.

EDIT: 





Andal schrieb:


> Es mag sein, dass nicht die Meinung des Aufesehers  letztendlich entscheidend ist. Aber es ist im Falle des Falles der  Aufseher, der darüber entscheidet, ob er dir den Angeltag vermiest, oder  nicht!



Mal ernsthaft, wie will er das denn machen?


----------



## Gohann (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Worans liegt?
> 
> Vielleicht...
> 
> ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch! Alles haben wollen, aber nichts dafür tun. Mich wundert es sowieso, das ist in manchen Bundesländern noch solche Gesetzeslücken gibt! 
Für mich gibt es da nur eine Antwort!

1. Zum Kurs anmelden und daran teilnehmen.
2. Büffeln muss man auch etwas!
3. Prüfung bestehen.

Danach kann man angeln soviel man will, ohne Angst zu haben irgendein Gesetz zu übertreten.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



> Mich wundert es sowieso, das ist in manchen Bundesländern noch solche Gesetzeslücken gibt!


Das ist, wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben ja keine "Lücke", sondern es ist politisch gewollt, den gesetzlichen Zugang zum Angeln zum vereinfachen..

Und das ist ja hier auch nicht das Thema...

Die Frage war, ob DS in Brandenburg als Friedfischangeln gilt:
Ja, mit Friedfischködern wie Wurm gilt das als Friedfischangeln.
Punkt.


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

@DUNRAVEN, Du kannst Dir das alles so drehen und wenden wie Du willst, mir ist es doch völlig Wurscht. Viel Spass beim rumdrehen der Sätze wenn das Kontrollorgan an Wasser steht. Viel Spass beim nach Hause fahren wenn der Angeltag dann gelaufen, oder andere Folgen kommen....

Ich pers. würde es nicht einmal ansatzweise in Betracht ziehen eine Posenmontage oder Grundmontage neben meiner Dropshotangelei auszulegen. Warum, weil eins ganz klar ist, ein Köder der aktiv geführt wird, ob Wurm oder Kunstköder ist dazu da um Räuber zum Biß zu verleiten, oder fischst Du Drop-Shot auf Rotfedern ?

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Gohann schrieb:


> Mich wundert es sowieso, das ist in manchen Bundesländern noch solche Gesetzeslücken gibt!



Werter Gohann,

das ist keine Gesetzeslücke !!!!

Das ist eine Regelung die ganz bewusst geschaffen wurde, um den Einstieg in die Angelfischerei zu vereinfachen.
Unbürokratisch, Praktisch, Gut.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Nicht auf Gohann bezogen.

Was mich wirklich nervt ist das permanente Geheule wegen übermäßiger Bürokratie auf der einen Seite, und dann genau in diese Bürokratenschiene abgleiten, wenn der Futterneid gereizt wird.

Was ist denn, verdammtnochmal, schon dabei wenn sich jemand mit der dropshot-Montage ein paar Barsche zockt?

Diese ganze verdammte Bürokratenfischereiprüfungsdrecksdingens gehört abgeschafft, dann muss man sich über solchen Nonsens nicht die Köpfe heißreden. 

Meine Fresse, lasst die Leute doch einfach angeln. 

Manchmal hab ich echt das Gefühl, dass unsere Funktionäre und Politiker noch Waisenknaben in puncto Reglementierung sind. 
Wenn wir hier im Board unter Anglern die Regeln für das Friedfischangeln ausarbeiten müssten, gäb das ein Werk, dicker als das Deutsche Steuerrecht. 

Wenn ich schon so einen Quark von wegen "aktiv geführtem Köder " lesen muss. 

Mannmann, wie schnell oder langsam muss ich dann die Posenmontage einkurbeln? Darf ich die in einem Zug einholen oder ist das dann aktiv geführt? Muss ich nach zwei Metern eine Minute Pause machen, oder muss ich nach hinten kucken, wenn ich einhole?

Angeln könnte so einfach sein.#d


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Ralle, nich so wütend bitte. Der TE hat ne Frage gestellt damit sich sein kumpel der Sache sicher sein kann welche er da veranstalten will. Ich belese mich hier und da und dort, mache mir meine Gedanken, schaue in die Gesetze, mach mir nochmal meine Gedanken und komme zu dem Schluß das DS ne Spinnangelart ist. Ob das hier 500 Leute anders sehen und meinen er kann und soll mal machen hilft dem Kumpel des TE´s nachher bei na Anzeige och nich weiter. Ick wollte und will nur helfen, kanns mir aber och stecken und euch hier weiter machen lassen. 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



> Ich belese mich hier und da und dort, mache mir meine Gedanken, schaue in die Gesetze, mach mir nochmal meine Gedanken und komme zu dem Schluß das DS ne Spinnangelart ist.


Und nochmal, Gesetz ist klar:
In Brandenburg ist DS mit Wurm als Köder definitiv Friedfischangeln.

In andern Bundesländern gilt das so nicht bzw. muss in jedem Bundesland extra nachgeschaut werden.


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nochmal, Gesetz ist klar:
> In Brandenburg ist DS mit Wurm als Köder definitiv Friedfischangeln.



Okay, auch nochmal von mir ganz kurz. Der TE hat nichmal gesagt an was für ein Gewässer es geht. Es kann gut sein das in einer Vereinssatzung drin steht das es den Friedfischern nicht gestattet wird mit DS zu fischen. Und wenn er sich da nicht im Vorfeld bei den Zuständigen erkundigt kann es schwer schief gehen. Das im Landesfischereiges. keine 100% Aussage zu finden ist haben wa ja nun zur genüge durch.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Das hat aber nix mit rechtlichen Regelungen zu tun - wenn nicht explizit DS mit Wurm als verboten auf der Karte steht, isses in Brandenburg schlicht erlaubt.


----------



## Lucius (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Der Kollege hat nur ne Frage gestellt und hier geht der Mob ab!?
Es wird gewertet ( der bruder ist zu faul, will nix leisten,etc)
Es wird pampig auf Großinquisition gemacht, der Zeigefinger gehoben, gefragt was das denn soll usw...
Ich sag nur mal kurz C&R, da macht doch auch jeder was Er will und setzt sich über Gesetze hinweg, bestimmt auch so mancher, dar hier gerade den Moralapostel gegeben hat.....

Ihr beschwert euch über deutsche Bürokratie und gebt mit solchen Reaktionen m. M. nach ein Bild des typisch,kleinkarierten Klischeedeutschen ab!
3/4 von euch weiß auch nix genaues, in den meisten Fällen der Beamte vor Ort sowieso nicht und entschieden wird das dann nach Gutdünken vor Ort....

Der einzig vernünftige Tip wäre m.M. nach : Frag vohrher beim Gewässerwart nach, dann gibts auch kein Stress....
Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter....

Ihr seid päpstlicher wie der Papst...;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



> Ihr beschwert euch über deutsche Bürokratie und gebt mit solchen Reaktionen m. M. nach ein Bild des typisch,kleinkarierten Klischeedeutschen ab!


Genau so isses - und jeder muss sich eh informieren, was man am einzelnen Gewässer darf..


----------



## sonstwer (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Hi Nochmal.

Vorweg: *Barsche sind keine Friedfische!*


Als erstes:
Quark ist eine offizielle Aussage des Fischereiamtes sicher nicht. Eine solche Aussage ist *bindend*.
Zweitens:
Natürlich ist es so, daß jeder Angler dafür verantwortlich ist, sich über die Gesetzeslage ausreichend zu informieren.
Ich habe das für Berlin getan und meine bindende Antwort bekommen:
DS=aktiv geführter Köder = Spinnangeln = Raubfischangeln.
*Köder EGAL!*
Drittens (unterstelle ich hiermit):
Wenn der TE eine gesetzlich eindeutige und bindende Antwort hätte haben wollen, hätte er sich an SEIN zuständiges FA wenden können.
Er treibt sich mittlerweile seit über zwei Jahren hier im Board herum. Hier gibt es viele Informationen, auch die über die Selbstverantwortung des Anglers bei der Ausübung seines Hobbys. Auch unzählige Hinweise darauf, daß man für ausreichende Rechtssicherheit am Besten bei seiner zuständigen Behörde sich erkundigt.
Wer das nach mehr als zwei Jahren Boarderfahrung immer noch ignoriert, erwartet doch nur die Antworten zu hören, die ihm am Besten gefallen.

Hier im Board treiben sich dafür genügend Lückensucher und Gesetzesausleger herum, daß man immer von irgend wem zu hören bekommt, was man grade hören will.

Wer seine Frage ernsthaft beantwortet haben will, fragt jemanden der sich damit auskennt oder offiziell dafür zuständig ist.

Hier ist das Board offensichtlich nur das Mittel zum Zweck, nämlich Argumente zu finden, die man dem Kontrolletti präsentieren kann, um seinen Kopf aus der Schlinge zu ziehen, wenn man sich hat erwischen lassen.

Dieses ganze Lamentieren über Definitionen und Gesetzeslücken, ob legal, illegal oder *******gal zieht sich durch die Jahre der Boardexistens.

Gut in erinnerung ist mir noch der Trööt übers Rapfenfangen während der Schonzeit. Wird doch eh wieder freigelassen hieß es als Begründung.

Warum meckern hier alle Leute über zu viel Gesetze und Regeln, wenn sich eh keiner daran hält?

Ich hab mir düber schon die Kopfhaut wund gekratzt und gelegentlich auch auf meine Tastatur gek....tzt.

Wenn euch ne Antwort nicht gefällt auf eine Rechtsafrage, oder die Antwort doch noch Fragen offen läßt, oder die Frage nicht wirklich eindeutig beantwortet werden kann,

*dann wendet euch an die zuständigen Stellen*

Und nicht an Laien! #q

Ich habe für mich meine Antwort zum Thema. Play fair, play safe!
Macht, was ihr wollt, aber ohne mich!

Bis dann.
Petrigrüße,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



> Ich habe das für Berlin getan und meine bindende Antwort bekommen:
> DS=aktiv geführter Köder = Spinnangeln = Raubfischangeln.


Brandenburg, genauso klar:
Methode wurscht, Köder entscheidend.
Wurm ist Friedfischköder..
Und um noch einen draufzusetzen:
Minifischfetzen bis Hakengröße 8 sind da auch Friedfischköder..


Siehe:
http://www.lav-bdg.de/de/gewässerordnung/


> Wird als Köder das Fleisch von Wirbeltieren oder Zehnfußkrebsen verwendet, gilt das Gerät als Friedfischangel, solange der verwendete Haken die Größe 8 der internationalen Skala nicht überschreitet, andernfalls als Raubfischangel


----------



## Andal (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Brandenburg, genauso klar:
> Methode wurscht, Köder entscheidend.
> Wurm ist Friedfischköder..
> Und um noch einen draufzusetzen:
> Minifischfetzen bis Hakengröße 8 sind da auch Friedfischköder..



Sind Aale, Barsche, Welse, Forellen und m.E. Zander nun plötzlich Friedfische?


----------



## Katteker (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



> ...Haken die Größe 8 der internationalen Skala nicht überschreitet, ...



Ich mach mal ganz kurz OT:

Es gibt eine einheitliche Skala für Hakengrößen? Ich dachte jeder Hersteller kocht da sein eigenes Süppchen? Deshalb sind ja auch bei mir regelmäßig 10er größer als 8er usw... Hat jemand nähere Infos?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



> Sind Aale, Barsche, Welse, Forellen und m.E. Zander nun plötzlich Friedfische?



Wayne juckts?

Den Gesetzgeber da nicht. 
Zu Recht.

Denn was macht Raubfische besser als Friedfische?

Ist doch nur der Fischneid, um dens hier geht, weil einige Angst haben, dass ihre "wertvollen" Raubfische weggefangen werden.

Konsequent wäre gewesen, die sinnlose Prüfung komplett abzuschaffen.

Der Gesetzgeber hat eine Möglichkeit geschaffen und will eben, dass die möglichst wenig restriktiv gehandhabt wird.

Ein (guter)  Anfang - mehr nicht..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



> Es gibt eine einheitliche Skala für Hakengrößen?


@ katteker:
Nö, deswegen wurde das präzisiert im Text (der wurde übrigens deswegen velinkt, damit man den auch lesen kann):


> Maßgeblich für die Hakengröße ist jeweils der gemessene Abstand zwischen Hakenspitze und Hakenschenkel, der nicht mehr als 7 mm betragen darf


----------



## Katteker (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ katteker:
> Nö,



Das ist die Antwort auf meine Frage. Danke.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> deswegen wurde das präzisiert im Text (der wurde übrigens deswegen velinkt, damit man den auch lesen kann):



Wollte ich gar nicht wissen. Mal wieder etwas dünnhäutig heute?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Meine präzise Antwort war:


> Nö, deswegen wurde das präzisiert im Text
> 
> 
> > Maßgeblich für die Hakengröße ist jeweils der gemessene Abstand zwischen Hakenspitze und Hakenschenkel, der nicht mehr als 7 mm betragen darf


----------



## Katteker (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Ich bezog mich eher auf dieses flapsige:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (der wurde übrigens deswegen velinkt, damit man den auch lesen kann):



Ach ja: Wenn es diese internationale Skala nicht gibt, warum beziehen die sich dann auf diese? Trinken die beim DAV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Ist Dir das nicht präzise genug?
Dann scheinst wohl eher Du zu trinken..



> Maßgeblich für die Hakengröße ist jeweils der gemessene Abstand zwischen Hakenspitze und Hakenschenkel, der nicht mehr als 7 mm betragen darf


----------



## Katteker (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist Dir das nicht präzise genug?
> Dann scheinst wohl eher Du zu trinken..



Ganz langsam. 
Die schreiben eindeutig: _"...Größe 8 der *internationalen Skala* nicht überschreitet..."_ und als Erklärung _" Abstand zwischen Hakenspitze und Hakenschenkel, der nicht mehr als 7 mm betragen darf"._ Diese 7mm scheinen also in der "internationalen Skala" zu stehen.

Internationale Skala:
Was ist das? Wo gibts das? Empfehlung an die Hersteller? Von wem?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Seit wann zoffen sich denn hier schon die Moderatoren? Vielleicht gibt´s dafür ja ne Verwarnung...


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ralle, nich so wütend bitte.



Ging nicht gegen Dich, Toxe.

Es ist die allgemeine Bürokratensuppe in Deutschland, die mich nervt. Vor allem, wenn wir Angler die noch selber würzen.



Und die Berliner Behörde hat ab Montag die Pest am Hals, das wissen die nur noch nicht.
" Aktiv geführter Köder" , ich glaube es hackt ( jawoll, mit "ck")


----------



## Dunraven (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> @DUNRAVEN, Du kannst Dir das alles so drehen und wenden wie Du willst, mir ist es doch völlig Wurscht. Viel Spass beim rumdrehen der Sätze wenn das Kontrollorgan an Wasser steht. Viel Spass beim nach Hause fahren wenn der Angeltag dann gelaufen, oder andere Folgen kommen....



Punkt 1, ich drehe nichts, ich halte mich an die Gesetzestexte die hier gepostet wurden, Du hälst Dich an eine Aussage eines einzelnen Typen, die dazu auch noch für ein anderes BL gemacht wurde, und ignorierst die Gesetzeslage und die Aussage einer für das BL (um das es geht) zuständigen Person, die es schriftlich, und damit auch (im Gegensatz zu einer Aussage am Telefon) nachweisbar, erklärt hat.

Punkt 2, was soll das Kontrollorgan denn bitte machen?
Punkt 3, warum nach Hause fahren und welche Folgen wenn es eine klare Gesetzeslage gibt? Selbst wenn sie unklar ist gibt es dann noch den Grundsatz im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. 

Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist warum Du unbedingt versuchst das zu drehen, bzw. Sachen dazu zu erfinden die so nicht im Gesetz stehen, damit Du es auf jeden Fall gegen die Angler auslegen kannst? 



Andal schrieb:


> Sind Aale, Barsche, Welse, Forellen und m.E. Zander nun plötzlich Friedfische?



Die Frage ist doch fürs Thema egal denn der Fang von Raubfischen ist dem Fragesteller ja nicht verboten. Er darf halt nur eine Friedfischrute nutzen und die wird in Brandenburg (um das es geht) über die Köder definiert. Mit den als Friedfischköder definierten Ködern darf er auf Raubfische angeln wie er lustig ist, er darf soviele Fangen wie das Fanglimit erlaubt. Das ist ja sogar so gewollt. Der Köder ist entscheidend, nicht was er damit fangen will oder darf. 

Ein Döbel oder Aland oder eine Barbe oder auch ein Karpfen sind Friedfische, auch wenn sie manchmal auf Kunstköder beißen. Trotzdem darf er nicht mit kleinen Kunstködern gezielt auf die fischen weil die Köder als Raubfischköder gelten und das damit als Raubfischrute zählen würde. Selbst wenn in dem Gewässer nachweislich keine Raubfische wären wäre es verboten. Das selbe wenn er eine Feederrute mit Gumifisch als Köder aufwirft und 5 Stunden liegen läßt, oder eine Posenmontage mit Gufi als Köder auf Grund legt und dann 5 Stunden wartet und die Rute in Ruhe läßt. Auch eine Stipprute mit 0,08mm Hauptschnur und einem Gufi als Köder der auf Grund aufliegt und direkt aus dem Wasser gehoben und direkt am Angelplatz abgelassen wird, das ist durch den Köder immer noch eine Raubfischangel und damit nicht erlaubt. Eine Spinnrute mit einem Tauwurm am Vorfach hingegen ist und bleibt eine Friedfischrute. 

So ist die Gesetzeslage da eben in dem BL. Ausnahmen müssen halt explizit in der Gewässerordnung der Vereine stehen die welche anwenden wollen. Das ist keine Lücke, das ist so gewollt, wurde ja klargestellt. 

Ich zietiere hier nochmal die Aussage vom verantwortlichen des Landesanglerverband Brandenburg in den wichtigsten Punkten und markiere mal farblich die Punkte die wohl immer wieder übersehen werden.


Lars Dettmann schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> die Anfrage von Ralle ist inzwischen auch beim Landesfischereiverband und damit auf meinem Tisch gelandet.
> [...]
> ...



Wo also ist immer noch das Problem. DS ist eindeutig erlaubt.
Will jemand das nicht weil er Angst hat das jemand mit Friedfischkarte dann mit DS seine Raubfische fängt, was der ja darf, dann muss er es eben ausdrücklich verbieten, ansonsten ist es dem erlaubt, und das ist bewusst so gewollt von der verantwortlichen Stelle.

Und der Letzte Punkt sagt ja das ihr zuviel Fantasie habt wenn ihr davon redet das man keinen Spaß hat wenn ein Kontrollorgan dann mal vorbei kommt. Ich hätte sicher Spaß, ob er aber Spaß hätte weiß ich nicht. |supergri|supergri|supergri:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Danke Dunraven - aber ich glaube auch das nützt nix - es gibt einfach Leute, die können sich nicht vorstellen, dass in Deutschland auch was erlaubt sein könnte oder nicht reglementiert bis zum letzten..

Und was sich der brave deutsche Bürger nicht vorstellen kann, darf natürlich auch nicht sein..

Nicht im normalen Alltag und schon gar nicht beim Angeln.......

Kein Wunder, dass das hier soweit gekommen ist mit den ganzen sinnlosen Verboten und Restriktionen beim Angeln durch Gesetze und Verordnungen, statt dass man die Gewässerbewirtschafter machen lässt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

PS:
Bei der ganzen Reglemtierungswut glaube ich inzwischen auch, dass das vielen Anglern aus reinem Fischneid durchaus auch recht ist:
Weniger "Konkurrenten"; die "meine Fische" wegfangen können...


----------



## Koalabaer (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

@Thomas9904

Weniger ''Konkurrenten'' ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund,weshalb viele diese Fischereiprüfung befürworten.

Das wirklich irrwitzige hast du aber schön dargestellt.Warum ging man in Brandenburg nicht konsequent vor,und hört einfach auf,zwischen Fried&Raubfischen zu unterscheiden?

Zum eigentlichen Thema.Hier wird doch eigentlich alles gesagt:


Zitat aus der LAVB Gewässerordnung: 3.2.1. Friedfischangel. Die Friedfischangel dient dem Fang von Fischen, die sich überwiegend von Kleintieren ernähren (Friedfische). 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



> Warum ging man in Brandenburg nicht konsequent vor,und hört einfach auf,zwischen Fried&Raubfischen zu unterscheiden?


Weil man den Mut hatte zu springen - aber nicht den Mut, weit genug zu springen..


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn was macht Raubfische besser als Friedfische?
> 
> Ist doch nur der Fischneid, um dens hier geht, weil einige Angst haben, dass ihre "wertvollen" Raubfische weggefangen werden.



Raubfisch ist im Gewässer von der Menge weniger vorhanden und zur Zeit ist Raubfischangeln im Trend,leider gibt es weniger Raubfische als Kunstköder an einigen Gewässern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Und?
Was soll mir das sagen?
Also doch Fischneid?


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Was soll mir das sagen?
> Also doch Fischneid?



Fangneid wenn man Bestände schützen will?
Was ist denn gegen Rotaugen fangen einzuwenden? muss es immer ein Zander sein?
Da wurde eine Regelung getroffen, das Leute ohne Prüfung mal reinschnuppern können, und schon ist das Neid.
Es gibt auch keinen Touristenführerschein mit den man ohne Fahrprüfung einen Smart fahren darf, obwohl dann auch jemand fragen würde ob ein 7 Tonner auch dazu gehören würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Was hat das mit Bestand schützen zu tun, eine solch sinnlose gesetzliche Regelung?
Dafür erlässt der Bewirtschafter Fangmengenbegrenzungen und hat die zu kontrollieren.
Denn die meisten Verstösse (auch gegen die Entnahmemengen) werden immer noch von geprüften Anglern begangen..
Es ist schlicht Fischneid, anderen (ob geprüft oder nicht) Fische nicht zu gönnen, weil man die selber fangen will.



> Was ist denn gegen Rotaugen fangen einzuwenden? muss es immer ein Zander sein?


Du kannst dann ja Rotaugen angeln und anderen die Zander gönnen... ;-)
Doch Fischneid, der da durchkommt??



> Es gibt auch keinen Touristenführerschein mit den man ohne Fahrprüfung einen Smart fahren darf, obwohl dann auch jemand fragen würde ob ein 7 Tonner auch dazu gehören würde.


Da gehts auch um Menschenleben - und ich mach da schon einen Unterschied zwischen Menschen und Fischen - ich gehöre ja nicht zu PETA, die das zugegeben anders sehen und für Tiere gleiche Rechte wie für Menschen fordern..


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Fischneid?
Schon frech uns dat so zu unterstellen, nur weil DS in unseren Augen ne Raubfischmethode/Montage ist .... Aber gut, ick zieh mir die Jacke nich an ....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Koalabaer (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Schon gewaltig wie die Brandenburger-Reglung hier für Zoff sorgt.Dabei ist es mit Verstand doch so einfach.

Zitat:  3.2.2. Raubfischangel

Die Raubfischangel ist ein Gerät, das dem Fang von vorwiegend fischfressenden Fischarten (Raubfischen) dient.

Zitat: 3.2.1. Friedfischangel. Die Friedfischangel dient dem Fang von Fischen, die sich überwiegend von Kleintieren ernähren (Friedfische).

Gerade geprüfte Angler sollten durchaus in der Lage sein,Drop-Shot fischen Richtig einzuordnen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## kgbbg (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Edit Ralle 24: Keine Beleidigungen

Fang- und Futterneid hinzugerechnet.
Spinnfischen ist eine Angelmethode, bei der ein natürlicher oder künstlicher Köder  ständig oder häufig bewegt wird, um Kleintierfresser (Barsch,Aland Döbel etc.pp) und Raubfische (Hecht Zander,Forelle...) gezielt zu fangen.

Nur dann ist eine Wurfrute auch eine Spinnangel. Und wenn da jemand meint, er muß Dropshoten, dann ist er eindeutig ein Spinnfischer, egal, wie Ihr das auslegt (oder es geduldet wird).

Ich glaube auch nicht, daß in Rede stehender Delinquent dann mit einem 8´er oder 10´er Haken und Tauwurm loszöge, sondern ich unterstelle ganz einfach mal auch größere Haken - wie sie ja für Friedfische wie Brassen und Karpfen ebenfalls zulässig sind...

Ich angle inzwischen seit 52 Jahren und muß und brauche niemandem mehr was zu beweisen. Aber diesen ganzen Trööt mit soviel sinnlosen Antworten und Umgehungsversuchen sollten man schlichteg einstampfen.
Kein Wunder, daß ich erst so wenige Beiträge geschrieben habe....


----------



## Dunraven (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



kgbbg schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, daß in Rede stehender Delinquent dann mit einem 8´er oder 10´er Haken und Tauwurm loszöge, sondern ich unterstelle ganz einfach mal auch größere Haken - wie sie ja für Friedfische wie Brassen und Karpfen ebenfalls zulässig sind....



Tjo, schon blöd wenn man dann nicht richtig ließt und somit zu den "sinnlosen Antworten" selbst was liefert. Die Größe ist ja geregelt, von daher ist Dein größerer Haken also keine Friedfischangel mehr und Deine Aussage überflüssig weil geregelt und es würde zurecht Ärger geben.

Normal ist aber die Diskussion überflüssig, denn es gab ja von Ralle per Mail eine Anfrage an Stefan Jurrmann, Zuständiger Mitarbeiter des LVLF Brandenburg und eine offizielle schriftliche Antwort von dem die sagt ist DS mit Wurm und passendem Haken fällt unter Friedfischrute. Wer jetzt hier wild etwas anderes belegen will, der versucht dann nur die anglerfreundliche Regelung zu umgehen weil er die nicht haben will.



> Spinnfischen ist eine Angelmethode, bei der ein natürlicher oder  künstlicher Köder  ständig oder häufig bewegt wird, um Kleintierfresser  (Barsch,Aland Döbel etc.pp) und Raubfische (Hecht Zander,Forelle...)  gezielt zu fangen.


Hm beim Feedern wird der Köder ständig mal angezupft und alle 3-5 Minuten eingeholt und damit bewegt. 
Demnach folgert Feedern = Spinnfischen.

Beim Stippen wird die Montage geführt, ebenfalls beim Fischen mit der Bolo/Stickpose, ect. Es werden Stops gemacht damit der Köder auftreibt, usw. er wird also ständig bewegt.
Demnach folgert aktive Posenführung = Spinnfischen.

Demnach sind ein Großteil der Leute die sich als Friedfischangler sehen in Wirklichkeit "eindeutig ein Spinnfischer, egal, wie Ihr das auslegt (oder es geduldet wird)."

Schon übel was so alles verboten ist. #q|rolleyes#c
Aber wenn schon denn schon, da muss man dann auch dort konsequent sein.

EDIT: Ich habe glatt die Aalangler vergessen. Ich habe letztes Jahr jemanden kontrolliert der beim Einholen zum Wurm überprüfen und gegen frischen tauschen einen Hecht von mehr als 82cm gefangen hatte, und am Wochenende jemanden der vom verankertem Boot aus auf Aal gefischt hat und dabei vor einigen Tagen einen Zander von mehr als 1 Meter fangen konnte der den Tauwurm genommen hatte. Würmer und Maden usw. sind ja auch Köder die ständig oder häufig von sich selbst bewegt werden. Aber ok da unterstelle ich denen nicht das sie sich selbst bewegen um Fische zum Biss zu reißen. ;-) Aber sie werden häufig von sich selbst bewegt, aus eigenem Antrieb. Scheint also eine Grauszone zu sein. Wobei suizidgefährdete Würmer laut der Definition eindeutig eine Rute zur Spinnrute machen wenn sie Fische mit ihren Bewegungen auf sich aufmerksam machen wollen und von denen gefressen zu werden.   

Der Gedanke mit dem Fischneid ist mir auch schon lange gekommen, ich wollte es nur nicht sagen, aber welche logische Erklärung gibt es denn sonst das verzweifelt versucht wird klar Aussagen von verantwortlichen Personen irgendwie umzudrehen und zwar zu Ungunsten derjenigen die Angeln wollen. Was erreicht man denn damit, doch nur das weniger Angler am Wasser sind und man mehr Fisch und Plätze für sich hat.

Bestände Schützen ist kein Argument, denn dafür gibt es auch andere Regelungen, aber wenn man irgendwas findest das man es gegen die Leute auslegen kann, dann muss man selber ja nicht als Folge von mehr Anglern irgendwelche Schonzeiten oder so hinnehmen. Man kann ja weiterhin in Ruhe die Fische fangen ohne das andere Leute ebenfalls welche Fangen, und dadurch die Fangmenge, die entnommen werden darf bis das Fangverbot kommt, verkleinern bis zum Verbot und damit auch bis man selber nicht mehr drauf fischen darf.


----------



## gründler (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Darum wohl auch der spruch: Die Stipper Spinnen doch!

Hat alles Sinn Hand und Fuß in Deutscheeeland,während man im kompletten Ausland einfach Angeln geht.


lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



> Ich glaube auch nicht, daß in Rede stehender Delinquent dann mit einem 8´er oder 10´er Haken und Tauwurm loszöge, sondern ich unterstelle ganz einfach mal auch größere Haken - wie sie ja für Friedfische wie Brassen und Karpfen ebenfalls zulässig sind...



Bei Wurm ist die Hakengröße auch wurscht, steht doch klar da. Nur bei Verwendung von z. B. Fischfetzen (Wirbeltier) oder Zehnfußkrebsen zählt das ab Hakengröße 8 (Abstand Spitze/Schenkel max. 7mm) nicht mehr als Friedfischangel.
Bis zu der Hakengröße ist aber auch Fischfetzen laut Gesetz klar Friedfischköder.. 



> Der Gedanke mit dem Fischneid ist mir auch schon lange gekommen, ich wollte es nur nicht sagen, aber welche logische Erklärung gibt es denn sonst das verzweifelt versucht wird klar Aussagen von verantwortlichen Personen irgendwie umzudrehen und zwar zu Ungunsten derjenigen die Angeln wollen. Was erreicht man denn damit, doch nur das weniger Angler am Wasser sind und man mehr Fisch und Plätze für sich hat.


Das kann man bei den meisten (sicher nicht allen) so annehmen...


----------



## Koalabaer (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

@all

Bin ja absoluter Freund des,,freien''Fischens.Bei mir wäre jenes sogar ohne Fischereiprüfung möglich.

Aber hier nochmal die Brandenburger Reglung:

Zitat: 3.2.2. Raubfischangel

Die Raubfischangel ist ein Gerät, das dem Fang von vorwiegend fischfressenden Fischarten (Raubfischen) dient.

Zitat: 3.2.1. Friedfischangel. Die Friedfischangel dient dem Fang von Fischen, die sich überwiegend von Kleintieren ernähren (Friedfische).

@Dunraven
da du Feedern,das führen des Köders beim Polefischen dem Klassischen Spinnfischen gleichstellst, ist es dann wirklich erforderlich,dass du deine Definition,,Spinnangel''darlegst.
Sonst kommen wir hier nicht weiter.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

@Jörg

Die Gesetzeslage ist doch klar und eindeutig. Drop shot ist mit Brandenburgschem Touristenschein erlaubt.

Was bringt das denn jetzt noch, hier eigene Definitionen zu diskutieren? Zumal die Sache mit dem "aktiv geführten Köder" eine Sache aus Berlin ist ( der ich noch nachgehen werde).

Die Krux liegt in den lokalen Begrifflichkieten.

Das ist ein ähnlicher Fall wie der " Fischereiausübungsberechtigte" in Bayern, der entscheiden kann ob Fische zurückgesetz werden dürfen. In NRW ist das (auch) der Angler selbst, Bayern meint damit ausschließlich den Hegepflichtigen. 

Letztlich ist entscheidend, was der Gesetzgeber sagt, nicht wie wir Angler definieren.


----------



## Koalabaer (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Gesetzeslage ist doch klar und eindeutig. Drop shot ist mit Brandenburgschem Touristenschein erlaubt.



Ich möchte einfach nicht,dass da jemand bei einer Kontrolle Schwierigkeiten bekommt.
So wäre ja auch(mit Fischereischein) eine zweite Rute möglich. 

Kommt für mich jedoch nicht in Frage,da ich es als Spinnfischen betrachte.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fischhaker (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Schau hier.
Ich denke das DRop shot angeln, spinnfischen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



> Ich denke das DRop shot angeln, spinnfischen ist.


Vollkommen wurscht, was da in Wikipedia steht:
Dropshotmontage mit Wurm als Koder, oder Fischfetzen auf Haken kleiner als Größe 8 (max. 7mm von Hakenspitze zu Schenkel)* íst in Brandenburg laut Gesetz eindeutig und glasklar Friedfischangeln*


----------



## kati48268 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Die gesetzl. Regelung in BB ist doch eingehend geklärt & erläutert, da hat Thomas recht. Verstehe gar nicht, warum weiterhin so viel über ein Faktum diskutiert wird.

Es steht natürl. jedem frei zu sagen, "ich finde das nicht schlüssig, weil...", und das ist so dann auch ok, aber Fakt bleibt Fakt; Punkt, Ende, Aus.

Es bleibt mir dann über o.g. hinaus ein Rätsel, warum viele hier anscheinend eine andere gesetzl. Definition und damit Verschärfung für die Angler & Angeltouristen in BB wünschen ;+
Wie vernagelt, intolerant oder neidvoll muss man sein?
_(ot: ich vermisse grad den Kotz-Smiley)
_
Wohltuend, dass es noch bodenständig-gelassene Statements gibt:


gründler schrieb:


> ...,während man im kompletten Ausland einfach Angeln geht...


----------



## gründler (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Ja und ich sag es nur ungern,aber im Ausland lacht man nicht nur mehr über uns,Nein viel besser man kloppt sich mit der Hand vorn Kopp bis es knallt und klatscht wenn man erzählt was hier abgeht.

Wir sind nicht die besseren Menschen durch unsere Regelungen,wir sind z.t. das Gespött in der EU.und in vielen anderen Ländern auch und das nicht nur im Angeln.

Sondern durchs ganze System zieht sich diese Kette,liegt auch vieleicht daran das GBR und GMBH gerade voll "In" sind,googelt doch mal bei Inter. = BRD GMBH. 







Und das wird uns eines tages ganz gewaltig das Genick brechen (siehe auch meine Signatur).


lg


----------



## Dunraven (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> @Dunraven
> da du Feedern,das führen des Köders beim Polefischen dem Klassischen Spinnfischen gleichstellst, ist es dann wirklich erforderlich,dass du deine Definition,,Spinnangel''darlegst.
> Sonst kommen wir hier nicht weiter.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Ich stelle es nicht gleich, aber die Beschreibung vom Spinnfischen trift nun mal auch diese Methoden zu. Denn da wird ja eben der Köder häufig (was ja auch ein sehr sehr relativer Begriff ist) bewegt um die Fische zum Anbeißen zu reizen. Und wenn das so eine eindeutige und knallharte Definition ist, dann müsste das eben auch darunter fallen. Damit will ich nur zeigen wie lächerlich es dann wird.

Meine Definition von Spinnfischen ist eben die klassische und die ich auch aus meinem Verein kenne. 



> darf vier Friedfischruten benutzen, zusätzlich können vier Raubfischangeln (Setzangeln) mit totem Köderfisch,           sowie eine Wurf- oder Fliegenrute mit künstlichem Köder benutzt werden.


Raubfischruten sind für mich Ruten mit Fisch oder Fischfetzen als Köder und eine Spinnrute ist eben eine Rute mit der mit Kunstködern auf Raubfische gefischt wird. Eine Wurmnachbildung an der DS Rute ist für mich persönlich (wenn es auch in Brandenburg anders geregelt ist) auch noch Spinnfischen da Kunstköder für Raubfische, der echte Wurm aber ist nun einmal weder ein Kunstköder noch ein klassischer Raubfischköder. Klar ist die Definition vom Verein nicht ganz perfekt da nur von Kunstködern gesprochen wird und die 1 künstliche Made am Feederhaken in Kombination mit echter Made und Caster eben auch zur Wurfrute zählen müsste, aber da gibt es dann noch den gesunden Menschenverstand so das sie ausreichend ist. Die Regelung stammt auch noch aus einer Zeit als es noch nicht den Boom mit künstlichen Maden, Mais, ect. gab.

Dann gibt es da noch die Schonzeit, da ist es verboten, mit toten Köderfischen, Blinkern, Spinnern, Wobblern, Twistern oder anderen Raubfischködern bzw.                  Straemern ( Nassfliegen ) auf Raubfische zu angeln. Da ist dann nicht das Fischen mit Kunstködern verboten sondern mit Raubfischködern, denn künstliche Trockenfliegen usw. sind da auch noch erlaubt, auch wenn es da für einige Fliegenarten Größenbeschränkungen gibt.

Und ich persönlich (für die rechtliche Lage nicht wichtig aber Du wolltest ja meine Definition auch hören)  definiere es ja auch darüber ob der künstliche Köder für Friedfisch oder Raubfisch gedacht ist, und da fällt der künstliche Wurm bei mir schon durch die Größe in den Raubfischbereich, die künstliche Made oder das Maisstück aber nicht.
In Brandenburg wird aber ja unterschieden zwischen Kunstködern und der Wurm wird den Friedfischen zugeordnet und damit ist das da ja auch klar definiert.



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Ich möchte einfach nicht,dass da jemand bei einer Kontrolle Schwierigkeiten bekommt.



Das ist ja auch gut und richtig so. Da soll und muss man auch warnen, das ist toll und wichtig. 
Aber teils geht es eben deutlich darüber hinaus was einige hier schreiben. Denn wenn das Gesetz es hergibt und der Landesverband, weil man es aber eben unterschiedlich deuten kann, das als ok und so GEWOLLT bezeichnet (und wenn soll man denn sonst noch fragen, damit hat der Angler doch seine Pflicht, im Zweifel nachzufragen und zu klären was er nun darf, erfüllt) und dann verzweifelt Argumente gegen die Aussage vom Landesverband gesucht werden statt zu sagen ok so kann man es verstehen und so wurde es bestätigt, dann ist das sicher nicht mehr der Hinweis du da könnte es Ärger geben sondern das Aufbauen einer Angstkullisse um Leute vom Angeln abzuhalten. Du machst es nicht, Du weist ja nur darauf hin, das ist ja auch was anderes und ok.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*

Sodele, hab mit der obersten Fischereibehörde in Berlin telefoniert.

Drop shot während der Schonzeit ist weder erlaubt noch verboten. Das Gesetz lässt das offen. Es wird im Falle der Beanstandung jedesmal eine Einzelfallentscheidung sein.

Es steht jedoch eine Änderung der Fischereiordung noch vor Jahresende an. Angeblich wird der Punkt dann klarer sein. 

Was er mir da vorgelesen hat, klang allerdings nicht wirklich besser. 

Ich konnte mir nicht verkneifen darauf hinzuweisen, dass der Barsch, vorrangiges Ziel der drop shot Montage mit Wurm, in Berlin weder Schonmaß noch Schonzeit hat. 
Der gute Mann gab mir Recht und bemerkte noch, dass man in vielen Berliner Gewässern ein " Barschproblem", sprich einen zu hohen Bestand, habe. 

Macht dann natürlich Sinn, eine der erfolgreichsten Methoden zu Barschfang nicht durchgängig klar zu erlauben. |rolleyes

Ich glaube, ich hake da nochmal nach.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist drop shot Friedfischangeln?*



> Ich konnte mir nicht verkneifen darauf hinzuweisen, dass der Barsch, vorrangiges Ziel der drop shot Montage mit Wurm, in Berlin weder Schonmaß noch Schonzeit hat.
> Der gute Mann gab mir Recht und bemerkte noch, dass man in vielen Berliner Gewässern ein " Barschproblem", sprich einen zu hohen Bestand, habe.


Und was lernen wir daraus:
Wo sich Behörden, Gesetzgeber und Anglerfunktionäre zusammen tun, ist Schilda nicht weit........


----------

